

The American Family’s Financial Turmoil  - jteo
http://www.visualeconomics.com/the-american-familys-financial-turmoil_2010-04-29/

======
orangecat
_They have $3,800 in the bank...but can't manage to pay off a $2,200 credit
card balance_

I have a wacky idea...

